# EXE Permissions???



## Jarrad (Mar 18, 2002)

I have an online game I play called "DarkEden International". It's free, and legit, no serial #s or CD-Keys required. However I'm having a problem running it on one of my computers, while on my other, it works perfectly fine. The thing is, when I go to run the EXE for the game, it says "Windows can not access the specified device, path, or file. You may not have the appropriate permissions to access the file." The thing is... The file is not read-only, hidden, or marked as system, and neither is the folder. Also, the account I'm logged on as is a "Computer Administrator" on Windows XP, so I don't see why I wouldn't have the appropriate permissions... Any ideas? Anyone?


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Not sure if it applies here, but I googled that error, and found some people would get it when 'SpySweeper" was running.. Do you have that program? Or any similar Spyware programs?... 
You could try turning them off temporarily and see if it helps..

I'll keep looking for answers.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Also found this...



> Question 1.
> When I try to run the submit program I get the message
> "Windows cannot access the specified device, path, or file. You may not have the
> appropriate permissions to access the item."
> ...


.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

I'm also finding that it could mean you have spy ware in your computer... 
If you don't have, then please get... "SpyBot SD" , "AdAware", and "CWShredder".
All 3 are free, first 2 should be updated after installed.

spybot: http://www.safer-networking.org/en/download/
AdAware: http://www.lavasoftusa.com/software/adaware/
CWShredder: http://www.intermute.com/spysubtract/cwshredder_download.html
(the "Download Now" button on the right..)


----------

